# Spiders in the cricket tubs



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

my friend is just on the phone saying in her last shipment of livefood there has been 3 different colours of spiders.

any ideas what they may be

i sure I remember a post about this before but cant find it

many thanks


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

Never heard of that happening from any of our customers, but I guess if there's a heaven for spiders it's in a livefood breeding facility.

I would doubt they're anything other than native spiders as you would find in your house.


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

well its cina like me when i get a few boxes of crikets i get some sort of worms and beetles i dont no if they are mealworm beetles but the worms are like seethrow sorry spelling lol


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

The furry "worms" are larvae of the little black beetles you find in livefood tubs from time to time - they're dermestid beetles, which feed on dead animals (from crickets to large mammals and everything in between.

They're quite harmless as long as you're not dead, and can be fed to most things that eat crickets... think of them as a bonus.


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

thats good because i have a big bunch of them lol


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

If they have the general appearance of a crab mixed with a spider they are likely to be the Philodromid spider, _Thanatus vulgaris _which is a common encounter. I myself recently received 3 of these in a tub which I have kept.

They are an American species, so don't release them (they are not hardy anyway in this weather). They do quite well in small containers and will eat small prey items, with patience they will eat prey from the end of tweasers.


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

Odd, how does an American spider come to be mixed in with UK raised livefood?


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

she has taken them out and put them in small tubs...lol

has anyone else done this?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I often get these and they are normally VERY fat due to the abundance of food in the tubs they stowaway in!


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

ambyglam said:


> she has taken them out and put them in small tubs...lol
> 
> has anyone else done this?


Probably. GRB says he has, and I probably would too if I'm ever lucky enough to get one :lol2:


----------



## sab6517 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Spiders and Beetles*

I get them quite regularly ( the spiders ) - probably had a dozen or so over the last year

With the little beetles I kill them with a vengeance, I had a small hole in the tail of one of my milksnakes and the vet thinks it may have been a beetle eating into it while it was still

As it was small it was luck we spotted it, it treated well but there is still a scar ( and a good vet bill !! )


----------



## splottlands (Jul 3, 2009)

I had a load of them over the summer and a few of the escapees have mad a home in the corner of the room and ones looking at me as i type...


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

it's not fair, I want extras with my live food! I've only ever got a few fuzzy dermestid wormy things! :lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Siouxzy said:


> it's not fair, I want extras with my live food! I've only ever got a few fuzzy dermestid wormy things! :lol2:


They are not really that exciting. I have a MM and am trying to breed, if I get some spiderlings I'll send you some if you really wish


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

so far I think she has 5 in tubs...lol

all different!


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*spider*



Siouxzy said:


> it's not fair, I want extras with my live food! I've only ever got a few fuzzy dermestid wormy things! :lol2:


You can have this female and her sac if i want lol,


----------



## Doomgerbs (Jul 29, 2008)

They are a very cute little spider and I agree, keep them and enjoy 
Easy to keep too!!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

LFG said:


> Odd, how does an American spider come to be mixed in with UK raised livefood?


Are the crickets rasied in this country?


----------

